
Broadcom Sues SpaceX for Allegedly Poaching Employees - kodis
http://www.parabolicarc.com/2016/03/29/broadcom-sues-spacex-allegedly-poaching-employees/
======
supergeek133
Can we stop calling it poaching?

It's one thing if these folks were hired, and it's proven that they shared
proprietary data with SpaceX against some kind of agreement/non-compete or
patent violation.

But if they went just to share pure knowledge of the technology, were paid
more, and/or left because of a working environment... that's not poaching.
That's called a better offer.

~~~
maxxxxx
It should just be called "hiring". It's another thing where language gets
deliberately skewed against employees.

------
garrettheaver
Does SpaceX need to "poach" people. I'd have assumed people were lined up
around the corner to work for them?

~~~
thelambentonion
While I can't comment directly on what hiring at SpaceX looks like internally,
I can say that many experienced members of the aerospace community are not
interested in working at them for a variety of reasons.

High up on this list is poor work/life balance, that the company is associated
with (worse even than the typical awful work/life balance in aerospace at-
large). Not wanting to deal with the absurdly unrealistic deadline or
engineering expectations that the company is known for is a close second.

In the interest of full disclosure I did interview with SpaceX and was
rejected due to a lack of experience. I don't think this colors my opinion too
much, as most of the above complaints come from talented engineers who have
been working in the industry much longer than I.

~~~
garrettheaver
I appreciate the reply and that what you mention is undoubtedly a major
turnoff for many people depending on attitude to work/life balance and family,
etc.

I guess I'd wonder whether SpaceX would ever intentionally target those people
for "poaching" though given they're not a cultural fit to begin with? It would
appear from the outside to be quite a self selecting situation?

------
lawnchair_larry
Cool, where is the lawsuit against Broadcom for attempting to interfere with
the skilled labor market? They have a lot of nerve making this claim.

------
stormcrowsx
I bet if Broadcom had offered the right amount of money or benefits their
employees wouldn't have left them.

